# Baldwin County QDM Club



## bevills1 (May 3, 2021)

Baldwin county QDM club on 638 acres has 2 membership openings at $1200 per membership limited to 7 total members and is located 10 minutes south of Milledgeville 1 mile from the Oconee river, and the adjacent 300 acre club plus neighboring properties between us and the river are also QDM. Property has miles of mature hardwood creek bottoms surrounded by planted pines. Pin in/out hunting on this property, no private stands. Camp with power and water available.  All members must participate in work days to help plant food plots, post property and camp maintenance work.  PM or email me for details.


----------



## Deerhead (May 3, 2021)

I am very interested. Would like to talk to find out more. Please contact me at 770/355-7369


----------



## Humm1129 (May 3, 2021)

Very interested! 478-217-8673


----------



## redtick (May 4, 2021)

I would like more info 770-945-0611


----------



## autotechnician (May 4, 2021)

I am interested in your club please call 770-310-9841 Thank you


----------



## Humm1129 (May 5, 2021)

bevills1 said:


> Baldwin county QDM club on 638 acres has 2 membership openings at $1200 per membership limited to 7 total members and is located 10 minutes south of Milledgeville 1 mile from the Oconee river, and the adjacent 300 acre club plus neighboring properties between us and the river are also QDM. Property has miles of mature hardwood creek bottoms surrounded by planted pines. Pin in/out hunting on this property, no private stands. Camp with power and water available.  All members must participate in work days to help plant food plots, post property and camp maintenance work.  PM or email me for details.




David.erickson97@gmail.com


----------



## Twinkie .308 (May 5, 2021)




----------



## Humm1129 (May 5, 2021)

I have cash for you, I just need rules! Also, would like to see the property as soon as you're available! This is just what I'm looking for! Ty


----------



## Humm1129 (May 5, 2021)




----------



## Humm1129 (May 5, 2021)




----------



## Humm1129 (May 5, 2021)

This is the 10pt I guided my son on this year!


----------



## Humm1129 (May 5, 2021)

Some of my history!


----------



## sleepr71 (May 6, 2021)

Rules..?


----------



## JamesG (May 14, 2021)

Humm1129 said:


> Very interested! 478-217-8673


sup Hummy?!


----------



## Humm1129 (May 15, 2021)

Not much man


----------



## Humm1129 (May 15, 2021)

JamesG said:


> sup Hummy?!


Are you in the club James


----------



## JamesG (May 17, 2021)

Humm1129 said:


> Are you in the club James


No. Sounds like a good one.


----------



## Humm1129 (May 18, 2021)

JamesG said:


> No. Sounds like a good one.


It is! I got in it Sunday after viewing the property,  along with one other fellow named Barry!


----------



## sticknstring (May 18, 2021)

PM sent


----------



## gambo38 (May 19, 2021)

Is there anymore openings


----------



## bevills1 (May 20, 2021)

Openings are filled pending checks clearing.  I should know by Friday and will let you know.


----------



## pbeyers003 (May 21, 2021)

Very interested, please contact me on 470 715 6386


----------



## bevills1 (May 21, 2021)

All checks cleared and membership is full.  Thanks to the great response and interest in our club, and I wish everyone a terrific 2021 season.


----------

